# Update on Cole's Shelter



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Shane ...that is terrible...... Those poor animals...... I just dont understand people these days!!!!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Shane, How can we donate by credit card? If we can't, I'll gat a check in the mail today!


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

That is absolutely disgusting. Those poor animals are having a hard enough time as it is.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Thank you all. Peggy, I don't believe they can take credit cards, but here's their address; For those of you who wanted to make a donation to the not for profit rescue group,make the checks out to;
All About Animals and send to All About Animals Rescue,PO box 4331,Macon, Georgia 31208
Donations are very nice,they were just starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel and now this.
Don't forget to donate to Joe if you can, none of the help the shelter has gotten would have happened without his forum. I hope that the newspaper will do a story about the help that this forum has given and will make sure the url of this forum is in the story.
Thanks again Joe and to all the members who have sent donations.

I'm getting better,but still typing with one hand. I just have to keep going and wait for things to heal.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

People never cease to find new lows. For all the good people -- saints really -- who reach out to help the animals, there are idiots and thoughtless lowlifes who would do something like this. Sickening.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

*Update on the update*

Hey everyone, I just wanted to let you know what's happening with the shelter. It's been difficult for me to get around,but today I was at the shelter.We had the interview with the newspaper columnist who is writing a story on the shelter.
It was very interesting to sit and watch it take place.He's going to write up a column on the shelter and the help it has gotten,including the raffle and this forums help with donations and try to make people aware that the shelter is there and it needs the communities support to keep going.
The morning after the story about the A/C theft, when Mary got to the shelter,there were 5 A/C company's already working. They banded together to repair the A/C. There were people standing in line to adopt dogs and cats,they adopted out(all conditionally) all but 2 puppies(there were 12),8 dogs,6 cats and 10-12 kittens. Some people just wanted to donate money. Just Amazing!!!
Mary(the shelter president and founder) is just elated at the turn of events. We hope that the column will keep the shelter in the public's eye and generate the support they need.They still are in need of help,the roof leaks,they need concrete work done and also paint. They have more than enough cat helpers,but are in dire need of dog helpers. People to walk,groom and help keep the place clean.
Donations to the shelter have increased,2 months ago they got 2 donations,last month 25 or more,the last 2 weeks more donations arrived than ever before,one came all the way from Scotland. So a tip of my cap to all that sent something and a swirl of a kilt to the generous soul from Scotland.
We hope to keep the help flowing to this shelter for a long time to come.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Good on yer Shane !!!, sounds like you're making headway now, it's great there are people like you jumping in to help. if I had a hat, I'd take it off to you !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

*Just an Update on Raffle Tickets*

Hello Everyone, I just wanted to let you know that the Raffle Tickets are still for sale. 
I decided that we needed a web site for the Raffle Tickets so I decided to try making one.
Because it was my first effort, it took almost 5 hours to do, but it gets the idea across.
Please take a look at it, we are doing the drawing on August 14, 2006 at the shelter. http://rescuesc.50megs.com/
We have 2 radio stations doing live broadcast and 1 TV station. We are hoping to get another TV station onboard as well.
The article written for the local newspaper will run soon, as we wanted to wait until the best time for it to come out.
I'd also like to thank everyone who supported this charity and the donations of time and/or money. You have made a HUGE difference in the lives of these poor dogs and cats.THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Glad to hear everyone pulled together and made good out of a bad situation to save the innocent animals Shane. Pretty sad though when theives think more of copper then of the lives of all those animals that would suffer because of there actions.

I'm sure all in good time it will catch up with them, what goes around always comes around!


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

*Raffle Ticket Update*

Hello Everyone, I seem to get busier and busier, but I finally got the PayPal link setup.
Just go to the web site and click on the Raffle Ticket.http://rescuesc.50megs.com/
It will take you to PayPal where you can purchase as many tickets you want.
Please make sure you leave all your contact info so I can get the Football tickets to you if you win. I will send scanned copies of the Raffle Tickets filled out in your name, to your email address. If you wish to have the Raffle Ticket stub sent to you, please add 89 cents for envelope and postage to your total order. PayPal is already taking 45 cents per Raffle Ticket for the transaction and I'm covering that so the shelter get's a full $5 per Raffle Ticket.
Thank You all for your support and a special THANK YOU to this forum for allowing me to post this.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

*Update*

I just wanted to let everyone know, we have an update on the raffle:

There was a winner, Anna S from Macon Georgia. Her and her husband are very happy, they have great seats to a sold out football game.

The shelter able to raise more money than expected and every penny raised has gone to the AAAR Shelter. Donna and others have paid all expenses so that all the money from ticket sales helps the dogs and cats.

Let me just add, thanks to all who helped make the raffle a success.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Vern - thank you very much for letting us know. That's GReat news.

And I'm sure the shelter really appreciates it too! I know that Shane, Donna and a lot of other people worked VERY hard to pull this off.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks for letting us know!!!! Fantastic!


----------

